# Any Club T-Shirts Available?



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

I noticed a few of you wearing, what appeared to be, a club t-shirt at the meeting Saturday. Are there any in 'inventory'?

BTW...Who designed the logo?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey,
I'd be interested in a shirt too!


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*T-shirts*

I think all the ones we had left were taken to D.C. signed by Amano. We gave all the signed shirts away at the November meeting.

I'll work up a few variations of some designs I've been thinking about and then we can decide on the best ones and make a couple of runs.


----------



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

That sounds great. Let the creative juices flow!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Ashly Scott said:


> That sounds great. Let the creative juices flow!


Ricky has baby twins and a Mastif Hound. He has all the juices he needs.


----------

